# As of 2016, how many registered users are on FA?



## SgtJennaMembrane (Jul 6, 2016)

Just curious, not just the active ones., but how many users have registered as of July 7, 2016? Also, approximately how many pieces of art are submitted each day?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 6, 2016)

I wouldn't know the values but I will say that you shouldn't trust absolute figures, since making multiple accounts and duplicate items is commonplace on many websites.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 6, 2016)

I wouldn't know.  I haven't mastered the ability of time travel yet.


----------



## SgtJennaMembrane (Jul 6, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I wouldn't know the values but I will say that you shouldn't trust absolute figures, since making multiple accounts and duplicate items are commonplace on many websites.



Well, yeah XD. There's only  7 billion people in the world and one person could make 8 billion accounts


----------



## SgtJennaMembrane (Jul 6, 2016)

I heard something hundred thousand, but maybe less or more. DA has about a billion


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 7, 2016)

Close to 1.6 million registered accounts right now. No guarantee that all of them are even legitimate.


----------

